#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 如果變成一頭龍，你會做什麼事呢?

## 白額狼布雷克

如果變成一頭龍，你會做什麼事呢?本狼可能會選1.做人們的英雄。哇哈哈哈哈哈....(被圍毆)

----------


## 布雷克

逃到深山然後殺人XD

倒是想嚐嚐人吃起來是甚麼味道

----------


## 呀杰

當了龍的話......
那當然是走到深山啦....(哈
那時應該可以跟動物講話了吧....
跟他們做朋友好了xd

----------


## 幻月朧

變成龍嗎？

恩…

我會殺掉一切

會對我不利的人

毀滅一切

會對我不利的事物

反正

就先殺到爽！XD
(被打)

然後逃到深山生活吧！

----------


## 幻滅翼改

版大!!
你有注音文阿!!(注音文退散!!
--------分隔線--------
龍喔 . . 
要可以"飛"的才好玩阿XD
然後住在某個深山裡就可以了
無聊還可以飛出來XD(別去撞到飛機

----------


## 若葉

我的話....嘛....

唉唉~這世上的食物真多，人類(燦)

不愁吃= ="


真的變成的話~我覺得我會保命殺人= =

然後還是持續的殺030

直到沒人騷擾~

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

=~=像現在這樣...

因為我是龍王拉札理想中的龍

被龍魂使所改變

喜歡人類，變得像人類

最後將離不開人類...

並以人類的面貌生存下去...


--


以上為龍族小說中毒症狀(炸)

很好看的喔，不過聽說已經絕版就是了orz

----------


## T-Bone

人有什麼好吃的,不但難吃而且衣服裝飾品多(不好咀嚼,口感差)

我可能會逛街血拼,挑衣服買鞋子(喂~)
去上課或是看電影都給他坐第一排(喔~我真壞)

去逛夜市人擠人(我好壞阿)然後原地噴火點煙
故意發怒狂追一群人,噴火吐煙弄亂市容

在車多的地方大跳hip hop
隨便一屁股坐在某個捷運站發呆

我要的是給人家造成困擾阿(煙~)
謎:你真是糟糕阿~

----------


## tsuki.白

我比較想*4.若無其事繼續生活。*

1.做人們ㄉ英雄:這個就不必拉...以龍的模樣生活就足夠讓他們膜拜拉
2.殺掉一切ㄉ反叛者者後主宰世界:咳...我的占有欲沒那麽強
3.逃到深山隱居:。A。!!)不行不行!!山裏面沒有網路拉!!我還要跟我的電腦在一起拉!!我還要來狼之樂園!!我還要吃一大堆零食!我還要..... 
5.自殺...:阿咧...這個選項是來混的吧喂(被打

----------


## 艾維亞特

(注音文及其他錯誤自行更正)
如果變成一頭龍，你會做什麼事呢? 
1.做人們的英雄。    
這個嘛...以前曾經有過這種想法，不過後來想一想就算了=.=
英雄不是每隻龍都能當的...

2.殺掉一切的反叛者後主宰世界。 
在下沒這麼血腥...=ˇ=+

3.逃到深山隱居。
不列入考慮(一開始即刪除)

4.若無其事繼續生活。
其實關於這個選項在下想稍微修改一下
平時的確是若無其事的繼續生活
但是一旦發生什麼特殊事件，在下就不會繼續不吭聲了^^~

5.自殺...(喂喂!!) 
這啥選項.......

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

1.做人們的英雄。
我會加入軍隊巴(USAF)
不要讓龍的空優浪費了

(謎:戰爭狂)

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

寡龍的話有可能會選擇3.逃到深山隱居。

總覺得第一個選項根本就是魔龍之眼的劇情咩~XD

最後一個選項嘛....

既然都已經達成夢寐以求的願望了，不可能想自殺吧，況且這個念頭小巴從來沒有過XDD

----------


## RainWolf

恩.....就我來說的話變龍就變龍啦~
身體大了一點毛變成鱗片或許會噴火
除了火車電影票要多買幾個座位(再見了國父~我會懷念你的~)
還有可能被抓去解剖之外
基本上過平常的生活就好啦~

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

這種題目讓我友很多感覺~把我可能發生的是打出來

１。做人們ㄉ英雄。
 做人類英雄??這就不必了!!如果為了人類安全讓她們繼續迫害大自然~不然做萬物的英雄

２。殺掉一切ㄉ反叛者者後主宰世界。    
1.殺掉人類~與萬物一起遵守自然循環規則~主宰世界我看是由萬物一起主宰

2.殺掉反叛的人類~願意遵守我定的規則才可活命~例如:不可亂殺生(為了食物~遵守食物鏈"准").不可亂污染.不准使用任何化學科技... .不准自認王 自認屌 自認該同族王 以眾多欺負人少 以及像現代人一樣的個性~否則一律滅

３。逃到深山隱居。    
 隱藏自我~可以與動物聊天~偶爾出去飛翔毀掉科學~吃掉人類~再來噴火燃燒整的化學.城鎮(可惜要不定時搬家= =)

４。若無其事繼續生活。    
若無其事人類會接受嗎??我想我可能會啦~因為不會在人類區域生活而是在無人區生活與動物為友~至於食物呢??當然是"人類"~~因為人類太多~不像有許多種族都快被人類滅絕了~就算不合胃口照吃不誤~再訂一些特定日子去攻打人類及她們的一切~不過還是要不定時搬家~當然每次攻打完一定會去火山之類的岩漿泡個早~為何呢?怕被人類在本身不知覺安裝跟蹤器~結束後再去人類儀器測量不出的地方休息一陣子~因為攻打完人類一定會跟蹤~在儀器不能測的地方~別說飛機~我看人類也有可能會掉入死亡象限(嘿嘿)~這樣子就不會被抓起來被人類搞那些智障智障的實驗之類的!!(←有不雅詞~請見諒><")~

５。自殺...(喂喂!!) 
能成為龍是多麼至上光榮的是~如果自殺太可惜~除非不側被人類抓去~如果0.01%機率都不能逃脫的話~這樣我就會自殺~我才不想被做成複製龍之類~如果死亡是像"魔龍傳奇"那隻主角龍~這樣更好~死後龍體成光這樣子想解剖??想都別想!!如果不行!!不如化為成土~這樣子想驗DNA或啥東東成分??不可能~因為以劃為純土~希望這樣子~~不然寧可在體內蓄火~最後在應自暴而死~我看人類要怎樣逃脫波擊

以上希望能成真~嘿嘿@@

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

1.做人們ㄉ英雄。    
沒興趣030
2.殺掉一切ㄉ反叛者者後主宰世界。    
不錯 人類滿討厭的XD 不過小獸大概只會殺人
3.逃到深山隱居。    
這也不錯
4.若無其事繼續生活。    
看情況摟 小獸不希望被當成怪物來看待..
5.自殺...(喂喂!!)    
爲..爲什麼要自殺(汗)

小獸是選3XD

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

隱居山裡

因為本來就不是很喜歡人多的地方
在山裡面因該會比較無所拘束吧
自殺...?!  好不容易夢想成真怎麼可以自殺(暈

----------


## 戌天沃牙

到深山過著無憂無慮的日子~
在天空翱翔~~
阿~~好悠哉阿~~XD

----------


## 雪之龍

如果是我的話...
當然會選擇到深山裡去隱居...
要不然被人們發現的話@@會完蛋吧...

----------


## 影狼

本狼雖然不是龍 但是很仰慕龍強大的能力
如果真的變成龍 首先當然是好好享受一下遨翔天空的快感啦！
（誰說龍都會飛啊？！）
再來就是飛到深山做守護者 保護動物不受人類隨意獵殺
有強大的法力或是武力 當然要把傷害動物的人通通打飛～！！！
所以選項都沒有本狼要的 本狼要做動物們的守護者喔

----------


## 白銀狼之魂

投票結束了 = ="

偶會選擇找一片領地夠大,夠隱密,夠險要->(對人類而言)
的森林隱居快活,(天天快樂的飛翔找樂子)以守護者的身分與共同居住的生物們組成陣線抵抗人類的入侵

----------


## 克萊西恩

恩...離開這個世界吧
所謂物以類聚 去龍族聚集的地方生活
可能是另一個星球 或另一個空間
不過既然連龍都可以變 去這些地方應該不成問題
我是絕對不會呆在人間的

----------


## 0052100

當然是來去探索未知的世界XD

----------


## 班

做哥吉拉做的事~
跟戰爭狂熱者們戰鬥~

到處飛去旅行
順便賞點天誅給惡人們~

再來
看身上有什能幫助有困難的善人们的~盡力～(龍血能治百病～　龍指甲能～）

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

當英雄?...
我看不了
因該是被抓來解剖吧....
誰要啊!
 :jcdragon-shock:  
殺掉人類...
偶爾試試看人肉的滋味
 :jcdragon-hehe:  
龍可以跟人生活在一起嗎?
致於自殺...
誰打的?!
大家去圍毆他!!
 :jcdragon-mad:  
當然是躲到森林，
舒服的過生活
再自由的天空翱翔
可是.....
那麼安全的森林從哪來?= =?
那麼自由的天空從哪來?= =?

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

我想會像奇諾之旅或原型兵器一樣旅行或逃亡生存

----------


## 德雷克

我想我會選4！

----------


## fwiflof

毀滅世界後自殺(啥?)
咳咳........
打錯了
是：毀滅人類文明才對啦!

----------


## 幻影龍

跑到深山中隱居XD


雖然說不能像在都市(鄉村)生活那麼方便
可是能夠得到相當的自由~

順便當XXX山的守護者
防止那些想要任意開墾山區的人!!

保護大自然
讓生命持續下去XDD

----------


## 雷凱伊

我絕得若無其事的生活

但是太若無其事也太不好(矛盾?!

最好可以有另一隻公龍來陪我生活(笑

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

如果是我的話，我會選------逃到深山隱居
如果繼續生活的話
只會引來許多鐵槌受到許多異樣的眼光
感覺就很不自在

----------


## 神無

變成龍嗎.....
一邊飛一邊吹風
本龍我喜歡吹風

----------


## 羽翔

1.做人們ㄉ英雄。  
 我不要!!!
2.殺掉一切ㄉ反叛者者後主宰世界。 
 我只會消滅對我不利的人~不過不會想主宰世界~
3.逃到深山隱居。 
  為何要逃?
4.若無其事繼續生活。 
  不要!!(诶
5.自殺...(喂喂!!) 
 為...為什麼要自殺Q口Q?((淦嘛哭?

還有~

如果可以的話希望可以使用鍊金術=w=((使用人類的靈魂來製作賢者之石w(噴

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我會選擇隱居起來

避免讓別人發現我~"~

他們會追著我到處跑

然後在自由自在的翱翔天際

----------


## 奇比斯克

大家都比較想選擇的是  若無其事繼續生活
我也想要這樣 過著安靜舒適的生活 喝茶聊天
隱居深山也不錯 不用受到法律的管制
跟動物們一起玩樂 感覺很舒爽耶^^

----------


## 橘狼

收拾行李，打包口糧；開始往天空飛去，尋找傳說中，藏在雲端的龍的故鄉，

或許，只有在變成一隻龍之後，才能感應到那條通往另一個次元的隧道。

不管在通道盡頭，是同伴們的熱情歡迎，還是廢墟一片；
最終我都將再度回到人間，收起飛翔用的軀殼，藏入人群中。

替這輩子，過完它應有的日子。

----------


## 月現.

自由自在的生活~
雖然曾想過要毀滅一切(人類實在太邪惡了)
但我可不想搞的自己都覺的自己罪惡深重

我要飛到世界的盡頭-----------
XD

----------


## 亞格雷特

應該是若無其事繼續生活吧!
做人們的英雄...不符合我的風格
殺掉敵人後主宰世界......我是和平主義者(有些時候例外)
逃到深山隱居...不喜歡躲在一個地方很久
自殺...就甭說了(汗)
總結:若無其事的繼續生活吧!

----------


## wolf0008

到處飛來飛去的一定很好玩

跑去找朋友，嚇嚇他們，哈哈

順便來製造都市傳說(?

----------


## 小藍龍

1.做人們的英雄
我沒有這種雄心壯志啦~

2.殺掉一切ㄉ反叛者者後主宰世界
這對我來說...好像...也很難~

3.逃到深山隱居
應該可以啦~

4.若無其事繼續生活
變成龍怎麼可能跟人類一起生活~(還可能被抓去做實驗><

5.自殺
這選項根本是來亂的吧= =

----------


## 晝

我會想要去深山隱居~
然後無聊時飛去人類的城市嚇嚇他們 :Smile: 
變成龍後希望能跟動物說話^^

----------

